# Cube War Forum Game



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

*Cube War*

This is a little game I like to play on different forums. It called War.
This is how it goes, there are 8 cubes, each with 100 points. You pick a cube you like and you stick with it. YOU CANNOT CHANGE CUBES AFTER YOU PICK YOUR CUBE. You then find a cube that is not yours and take away 1 point from that cube, then you find your cube and add 2 points to the score. Like this.

Here is the score board:

100 - Guhong 
102 - Zhanchi << Added 2 points to my cube, I can’t choose any other cube to a add points to no more. Just this one
100- WitLong 
100 - Linyun 
100 - Shengshou 
100 - Edison 
100 - Alpha V 
99 – Rubik<< I took away 1 point from this class. I can choose a different class to attack next time.

Here are the basic rules
No spamming. Once you did your turn, you gotta wait for 2 other people to do their turn in order for you to go again.
Once a cube reaches 0 that cube cannot play no more and they get removed from the score board.
Keep it focused on the game. Do not ask what is the point of this and why are we doing this, it is just a random forum game and it just here to keep the forum alive.
Last cube left is declared the winner.

I recommend to support every cube by someone new picking a cube that people are not using. It is not fun when 50 people pick Zhanchi and 1 person picked a different cube...

Ill start:

100 - Guhong 
102 - Zhanchi - ADD 
100- WitLong 
100 - Linyun 
100 - Shengshou 
99 - Edison - SUB
100 - Alpha V
100 – F II 

Now someone copy my board and continue the game. Please note that when you post, someone else might of posted a split second before you so you might have to edit.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh no not this again...
Prepare for lock-down...


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

this is not allowed ?


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> this is not allowed ?



It is; there was a game called 'Member Elimination'. That proved VERY popular.

99 - Guhong - SUB
104 - Zhanchi - ADD 
100- WitLong 
100 - Linyun 
100 - Shengshou 
99 - Edison
100 - Alpha V
100 – F II


----------



## aronpm (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ination-Game-3&p=692015&viewfull=1#post692015



> Because game threads decrease the quality of the forums, especially ones like these where people constantly post in them. This thread has almost always been on the front page for the past 3 weeks. I'm not doing this to ruin your fun, I'm just trying to be fair since other game threads get closed too, and sometimes get reported as spam.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

well, mine comes with the rule you have to wait for a couple other people to post before you get to post again


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> well, mine comes with the rule you have to wait for a couple other people to post before you get to post again



The other ones were you could post once a day. So, depending on the popularity of the thread, this could be longer/shorter. And, because you aren't getting rid of a different person, instead a cube, this should be less popular.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 7, 2012)

98 - Guhong - SUB 
104 - Zhanchi 
100- WitLong 
100 - Linyun 
102 - Shengshou - ADD 
99 - Edison
100 - Alpha V
100 – F II 

I want to pick ZhanChi, but there would be no fun in it if everyone picked it.. Go Shengshou!  lol


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd rather see new threads or update threads than have a forum game bump it off the home page. Just my opinion.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

well idk. Up to a mod or administrator I guess. If this does close down, then it would be the first of 13 forums.

98 - Guhong 
106 - Zhanchi -ADD
100- WitLong 
99 - Linyun -SUB
102 - Shengshou 
99 - Edison
100 - Alpha V

Plus im on this forum forlike 10 hours a day and ive seen alot of dead moments


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 7, 2012)

100 - Guhong -Add
106 - Zhanchi
100- WitLong 
99 - Linyun -SUB
102 - Shengshou 
98 - Edison -SUB
100 - Alpha V


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 7, 2012)

99 - Guhong -SUB
106 - Zhanchi
100- WitLong 
99 - Linyun
104 - Shengshou - ADD 
98 - Edison
100 - Alpha V


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2012)

98 - Guhong - SUB
108 - Zhanchi - ADD
100- WitLong 
99 - Linyun
104 - Shengshou 
98 - Edison
100 - Alpha V



soldii3runit said:


> Plus im on this forum forlike 10 hours a day and ive seen alot of dead moments



Same here


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

98- Guhong 
110 - Zhanchi -ADD
100- WitLong 
99 - Linyun
101 - Shengshou -SUB
99 - Edison

not like were doing this for post counts -_-


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> 97 - Guhong
> 110 - Zhanchi -ADD
> 100- WitLong
> 99 - Linyun
> ...


 
is Guhong still on 98?

and shengshou on 103...

sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 7, 2012)

this game isn't going to improve the quality of the forum.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> is Guhong still on 98?


 
thnx for the catch and fixed



cubeflip said:


> this game isn't going to improve the quality of the forum.


what do you mean by quality ? I've been an moderator of 5 different forums and we never talk about quality but about activity


----------



## CuberMan (Apr 7, 2012)

100 - Guhong - ADD
108 - Zhanchi 
100- WitLong 
98 - Lingyun - SUB
104 - Shengshou 
98 - Edison
100 - Alpha V

ignoring soldii3runit's post because of many errors...


----------



## aronpm (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> what do you mean by quality? I've been a moderator and Admin 5 different forums and we never talk about quality but activity.


 
Quantity << Quality

If you think forums should be about raw post numbers you are wrong.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 7, 2012)

99 - Guhong - SUB
108 - Zhanchi 
100- WitLong 
98 - Lingyun
106 - Shengshou -ADD 
98 - Edison
100 - Alpha V


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Quantity << Quality
> 
> If you think forums should be about raw post numbers you are wrong.


 
So what is the point of an off topic section?

99 - Guhong 
110 - Zhanchi -ADD 
99- WitLong -SUB
98 - Lingyun
106 - Shengshou 
98 - Edison


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> So what is the point of an off topic section?


 
To post about things that aren't necessarily related to cubing, but still provide constructive discussion for members. This doesn't.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> So what is the point of an off topic section?


 
For discussing things not related to cubing. That doesn't mean you should spam.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 7, 2012)

I can't see anything funny in all spam games.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> To post about things that aren't necessarily related to cubing, but still provide constructive discussion for members. This doesn't.


 
How about the fact of diversifying a forum to not only attract people who want discussions but also want to have a little fun. That is why some people here are actually playing and others are not. If everyone jumps into it, then this thread would have just as many replies as views. But like I said earlier, let a moderator or administrator handle it if they want. 

One of my forums actually made a sub forum in the off topic section just for games so maybe the same can happen here.


----------



## emolover (Apr 7, 2012)

99 - Guhong 
109 - Zhanchi SUB 
99- WitLong 
100 - Lingyun - ADD
106 - Shengshou 
98 - Edison


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> what do you mean by quality ? I've been an moderator of 5 different forums and we never talk about quality but about activity



what forums? You're obviously new to this forum. This forum as a whole is supposed to consist of constructive discussion about cubing. This thread is just a pointless game. If I wanted to play a game I would not come to a discussion forum. You've been cubing for less than a month and just joined the forum in the last week. Don't try to come in and add activity to something you're not familiar with. If you want to be helpful, go start a discussion topic in the "Random Cubing Discussion" thread.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 7, 2012)

99 - Guhong 
107 - Zhanchi - SUB 
99- WitLong 
100 - Lingyun
108 - Shengshou - ADD
98 - Edison

this is goin to take a while...


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

how we get down to 6 cubes?....


99 - Guhong 
109- Zhanchi -ADD 
99- WitLong 
100 - Lingyun
108 - Shengshou 
99- ALPHA V -SUB 
98- Edison
100 -FII


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a feeling the majority of people are gunna pick the Zhanchi, but here goes nothing.

99 - Guhong
111- Zhanchi -ADD
99- WitLong
100 - Lingyun
108 - Shengshou
99- ALPHA V
98- Edison
99 -FII -SUB


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2012)

98 - Guhong - SUB
113- Zhanchi -ADD
99- WitLong
100 - Lingyun
108 - Shengshou
99- ALPHA V
98- Edison
99 -FII


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 7, 2012)

Why can't a group of people just have fun on a forum? How is a forum game going to lower the bar in terms of quality? Is this not the off-topic section, a place for anything not related to cubing specifically? Does it hurt anyone to see an off-topic thread near the top for a long time? How is this spam?


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Why can't a group of people just have fun on a forum? How is a forum game going to lower the bar in terms of quality? Is this not the off-topic section, a place for anything not related to cubing specifically? Does it hurt anyone to see an off-topic thread near the top for a long time? How is this spam?



Joint best thing said so far.


----------



## emolover (Apr 7, 2012)

98 - Guhong - 
112- Zhanchi -SUB
99- WitLong
102 - Lingyun ADD
108 - Shengshou
99- ALPHA V
98- Edison
99 -FII


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

To answer the "what forum" question. I modded 2 video game forums (1 still active with 62 million registered members and 51,000 active users every minute;other forum died when game died.) , I administrated one game website and forum. administered 1tech support website and created my own forum for a group of friends doing a card game.

98 - Guhong
114- Zhanchi -ADD
99- WitLong
102 - Lingyun
108 - Shengshou
99- ALPHA V
98- Edison
98- FII-SUB


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2012)

97 - Guhong - SUB
117- Zhanchi -ADD
99- WitLong
100 - Lingyun
108 - Shengshou
99- ALPHA V
98- Edison
99- FII


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 97 - Guhong - SUB
> 117- Zhanchi -ADD
> 99- WitLong
> 100 - Lingyun
> ...


 
I made a mistake with the FII Number, fix yours so it matches mine.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

Its funny how the ones trying to fight spam are actually the ones spamming


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> Its funny how the ones trying to fight spam are actually the ones spamming



It is true.

They are totally destroying your thread.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

Spamming a thread with unrelated posts to the original post is spamming. Doing this on purpose in hopes of ending a thread just because you don't like it and/or because you think the thread is spam is called fighting spam. If you were mature, you would of just let a moderator or administrator handle this instead of ruining the fun others see this as.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

I already made a request to delete this thread, you can stop the spamming. 13 forums and this one is the most immature one, topping the family guy forum.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> I already made a request to delete this thread



On nhalf of the immature majority on this forum: *thank you*


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> 13 forums and this one is the most immature one, topping the family guy forum.


 
Be careful not to judge a community by it's loudest voices.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 7, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Be careful not to judge a community by it's loudest voices.


 
It's funny how these "loudest voices" are the ones lowering the quality of the forums. Actually, it's ****ed up.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 7, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> It's funny how these "loudest voices" are the ones lowering the quality of the forums. Actually, it's ****ed up.


 
If you think that kir and aron have "lowered the quality of the forums" by posting ponies and girls in an already-going-nowhere off-topic thread then you are dumb.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> Its funny how the ones trying to fight spam are actually the ones spamming



hey but you don't care as long as there's activity, right?


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 7, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> If you think that kir and aron have "lowered the quality of the forums" by posting ponies and girls in an already-going-nowhere off-topic thread then you are dumb.


 This thread had potential, if people want to have a game them let them do it. Sure it may clog up the front page just a bit, but for the people who are doing the game are having fun playing it. 
If you posted pictures of ponies then you are the one who are lowering the quality of this forum. It's to late to save this thread because of people who have no faith in a little game.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2012)




----------

